# Gracie Garrett



## Megan

Gracie Tanya Christine Garrett was born on the 12/02/08 at 20:08pm, she weighed 7lbs14oz and is 52cm long, she has a full head of dark hair and is the most perfect thing i have ever seen! =]

About the labour,

I had a 'show' about 11.30pm on the 11th feb, my contractions started about midnight and i managed to sleep through them till 4:30am when they started to get stronger, i went into hospital about 10:30am and was examined, to my horror i was only 1 and a half cm dilated! lol i was taken off all pain relief because it was too soon then stayed in the ward all day my contractions kept getting stronger and i kept getting louder!! lol

about 17:30 my waters broke and then the real pain started i was taken up to the delivery room at about 18:45 and started using the gas and air about 19:00, i was then examined again and was 6cm dilated, i was then given pethadine injection and she was finally born at 20:08pm.

i had slight trouble with the afterbirth as i wasnt contracting properly but all was sorted out and i left hospital the next day at about 15:30.


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats Megan, cant wait to see a picture of your little bundle of joy xx


----------



## fifi83

Congratulation x


----------



## Megan

thankyou!! as soon as i can find my lead for my camera i will upload a pic!!! =]


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Jo

https://th60.photobucket.com/albums/h20/Snowmom_photos/MY%20GIFS/CONGRATULATIONS/th_thbabygirlcongrats.gif


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and what a lovely name


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Samo

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jenny

Congrats on your little girl!!! 


:happydance::crib::happydance:


----------



## snugglemuffin

Congratulations!!


----------



## mickey

congratulations :hi:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## miel

congratulations!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :baby:

xx


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## toot

congrats to you on your little princess, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats!!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :)

xxx


----------



## Mango

Congrats on your baby girl Megan!!:headspin:


----------



## Newt

congratulations :D


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## elles28

Congrats xx


----------

